# Compaq Audio Driver (win xp) for c797 laptop



## cyber_ral (Sep 6, 2008)

I re-installed windows xp on a compaq c797vu laptop & installed all the drivers.. The audio driver also installed properly but refuses to work and there is no sound! Win xp was originally installed on the laptop. The driver is Conexant High-Definition Audio Driver. pls help!!!


----------



## bikram_singhy (Nov 5, 2008)

*SOLVED!!   Re: Compaq Audio Driver (win xp) for c797 laptop*

here is the solution for Sound problems on C797vu 

my friend got Compaq c700 C797vu

as with all laptops no drivers for XP, i have been doing this driver making for certain laptops for my friends, so i knew this will now be easy as experience make a man perfect...  

the chip used is *Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221*

download the sound drivers from here


*utils.hns.net.in/drivers/hp/772tu/ConexantHDAudio 221_XP.zip
or
*www.4shared.com/file/56393097/ac5d28f0/ConexantHDAudio_221_XP.html
or
*www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4


then extract the drivers 

go to the extracted  

edit the file WiSVHe5.inf in notepad

under section 

[Conexant]
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30CD
%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D6

past this as the third line 

%HdAudioFunctionDriver.Hermosa5051.DeviceDesc% = HdAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9

*NOTE: there is no space in SUBSYS i dont know why the forum is giving space in this.. compare this with **data **already present in the 'WiSVHe5.inf' file under heading {Conextant]*



No go to device manager right click on Audio device under unknown devices click properties>>drivers>>update drivers and browse to the extracted location of drivers and click ok..

in short update your audio drivers from this new location 

VIOLA now your sound will work file...

HP and Microsoft both are PUSHING VISTA to all customers irrespective whether they want it or not...

Very very bad no their parts and BAD BUSINESS ETHICS ..
Some one in Business or LAW please teach them how to behave and respect majority and to force people to buy their products..

THIS IS THE REASON WHY I USE LINUX......


----------



## bikram_singhy (Jan 12, 2009)

*Download Drivers for Compaq (win xp) for c797 laptop / notebook*

for everyone's convenience I have uploaded a exe file which is a backup made with driver genius...


run and install all your drivers ....

*rapidshare.com/files/182337349/Driver_Backup_11-8-2008-141941.exe

(*rapidshare.com/files/182337349/Driver_Backup_11-8-2008-141941.exe)

download and enjoy...

Bikram


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 12, 2009)

its easy dude...just go to deir site n find it urself


----------

